# Seen wife for first time in 3 weeks.



## donie (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all again. I wrote a thread about what is going on with my marriage. Thought i would follow up a bit. Last night i seen W for the first time in about three weeks. I needed to get her cell phone back now that she has one with OM now. She never wore any kind of peircings of any kind and when i seen her she had 4 piercings in each ear and her nose pierced. I was like what the hell are you doing. Lol. Oh well. But it was interesting cause this morning her phone started ringing and i answered it. It was a manager from her work. We started talking and she was really nice. I asked her if she knew anything about what was going on. She had no clue cause she works opposite shifts now. She started telling me that a lady that worked there had just quit. She said that they were suppose to have an email about the OM getting touchy feely with i dont know if it was my W or some of the other females there. But that the lady quit over what he was doing. Just dont understand why Ws leave good husbands for guys like this. Just thought i would follow up a little. God bless.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I guess the physical pain of the piercing help delute the emotional pain of her unhealthy choices.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

It seems she has completely checked out of your M. OM divorced just a week before the D-day? So, you know what the deal is. Do you have kids? How old is your W?


----------



## donie (Oct 12, 2011)

No he isnt divorced either. They are both still married. Yeah we have three little girls. She just turned 27. From what i have heard about OM she is going to be in a world of hurt in a few months when the fog clears. I agree guy.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

She is young and very immature and selfish. She just doesn't know any better, it seems. Have you contacted OMW?


----------



## donie (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes i did. She new some about it already. She filled me in with some stuff and i filled her in with some stuff.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm sure you heard this on your other thread, but I say it any way.

Continue to do the 180 and make this affair as uncomfortable and as inconvienent as possible.

Expose the affair, cut off all support, and spend alot of time with the kids with out your wife.

Has it also been 3 weeks since your W had contact with the kids?


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

So, what do you think she is planning to do? Although OMW found out, she thinks she can still continue A or she thinks OM will D OMW and marry her? Or, she just doesn't want to stay married to you regardless.


----------



## donie (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah i will stick with the 180 and make it as terrible as i can for her. She has the kids during the week and i have them on the weekends but she drops them off and picks them up while i am at work. Im not exactly sure what is going on with all that. Im sure they think they have this great thing together. My W told me 3 weeks ago that she was filing for divorce that week but havent recieved anything yet. I asked her last night if she was going to file and she said that she doesnt have the money for it right now. I told her not to worry about it cause i would go file. I was also thinking not sure if it would work or not but waiting a couple three months. Kinda let there thing go sour a little and then when she least expects it have the papers served. Any advice?


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, if you continue your effort hampering her A and wait around, there is a chance that she may eventually realize that she has no future with OM and crawl back to you. The problem is who knows how long it will take or it will ever take place. Also, you can stomach only so much and so long to wait around in this limbo state. 

But, if you are willing, you can just wait and see how things pan out by themselves. But, I advise you to monitor her activity and remain in contact with OMW sharing what little info you have each other.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

So she is going grunge and is hooked up with a married guy.

You maybe don't want her back, or won't want her back.

File the papers, don't be that pathetic guy she strings along while she does Dallas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

dont let her back into the house/home (see your other thread)


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

File divorce now. Seek full custody. Seek spousal support from her. You can serve the paper anytime.

Dont let her back into the house.


----------

